# HAKUMA-News und Katalog-Info!



## HAKUMA (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle Fans unseres Hauses,
wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an unserem neuen, umfangreichen Farbkatalog.
Zahlreiche neue Produkte in den unterschiedlichsten Rubriken erwarten euch.
So haben wir nicht nur unser eigenes Köderprogramm durch neue Köder und Farben erweitert, auch beim Zubehör und bei Ruten und Rollen hat sich einiges getan.
Bei Ruten dürft ihr auf unsere hochwertigsten japanischen Eigenimporte im Bootsrutenbereich gespannt sein -  bisher einmalig in Deutschland!
Alle Neuentwicklungen bei unseren beliebten und bekannten HAKUMA-Meeresködern haben wir umfassenden eigenen Tests bei unseren geführten Norwegentouren unterzogen.
Dabei wurden wir teilweise von unseren norwegischen Partnern unterstützt - ein großer Dank geht dabei an Dag Verlo, dem Besitzer von Bergens angesagtestem Angelgeschäft, der nun schon seit fast einem Jahr mit einem großen HAKUMA-Verkaufsdisplay unsere bei norwegischen Angelexperten hochgelobten Meeresköder vertreibt.
Aber auch in Schweden tut sich einiges. Fiske & Fiskar, eine Ladenkette mit zahlreichen Geschäften, ist von der Qualität unserer Köder "Made in Germany" überzeugt und bietet erste Teile unseres umfangreichen Sortiments an.
Allen Aussagen unserer norwegischen und schwedischen Partner ist eines gemein: HAKUMA-Köder sind von erstklassiger Qualität und Fängigkeit und gehören zum absoluten Premiumbereich bei Meeresködern! In Norwegen werden unsere Köder teilweise bereits den Konkurrenzprodukten namhafter Hersteller wie z.B. Solvkroken vorgezogen. Und die Norweger müssen schließlich wissen, was gut ist!
Damit für euch das Warten auf unseren neuen Katalog nicht noch so lang wird, haben wir weiterhin unsere Restposten-Aktion mit 50% reduzierten Preisen bei Auslaufartikeln im Shop.
Schaut einfach mal rein, vielleicht ist der ein oder andere interessante Artikel dabei.
Bis demnächst und viele Grüße von
HAKUMA
 :m PS: Vielen Dank für eure Treue sowie Rat und Unterstützung in all den Jahren!


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2004)

Na, da bin ich ja doppelt gespannt auf Euren neuen Katalog - NOCH mehr...


----------



## Palometta (29. Januar 2004)

> Na, da bin ich ja doppelt gespannt auf Euren neuen Katalog - NOCH mehr...



Ich auch  ,  obwohl ich habe letztes Jahr garnix bestellt . Bin mal gespannt ob ich trotzdem einen bekomme .

Oder..... mal sehen wenn noch nen paar Teuros nach der Jagt&Hund überbleiben  

Gebauchen kann man ja immer was :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. Januar 2004)

> Damit für euch das Warten auf unseren neuen Katalog nicht noch so lang wird, haben wir weiterhin unsere Restposten-Aktion mit 50% reduzierten Preisen bei Auslaufartikeln im Shop.



Na, da muss ich doch gleich mal stöbern. Ich freue mich auch auf euren neuen Katalog. Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Schleie! (29. Januar 2004)

Ich freu mich schon!


----------

